# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία Νοσοκομεία (Hospital Ships)

## mastrovasilis

¶λλη μία κατηγορία πλοίων των  ειδικών αποστολών είναι τα πλοία - νοσοκομεία.

το ΑΗ 13
hospital_ship au 13.jpg

πηγή. google

το Comfort
070725-N-8704K-151.jpg

060608-N-6501M-003.jpg

Britanic
Cyril_Codus_side_HMHS.JPG

πηγή. www.hospitalshipbritannic.com

S.S. Cyrenia, ex R.M.S. Maunganui 1911

144904304_f08b180a14_o.jpg

πηγή. flickr.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά Hospital Ship ακόμα.

Το Ρώσικο
Russian Navy Hospital ship.JPG

Το Αγγλικό
H4168.jpg

Το Κινέζικο
post-47-1200264490.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## heraklion

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τον ακριβή σκοπό αυτών των πλοίων? Που μεταφέρουνε τους ασθενείς?

----------


## Ellinis

Tα νοσοκομειακά πλοία δεν χρησιμεύουν μόνο στη μεταφορά τραυματιών μακριά από το μέτωπο. Όταν υπάρχει κάποια σύραξη τα πλοία αυτά προσεγγίζουν κοντά στις εμπόλεμες περιοχές και λειτουργούν ως πλωτά νοσοκομεία. Στα εσωτερικά τους υπάρχουν από χειρουργία εως οδοντιατρία. 
Με βάση τη συνθήκη της Χάγης τα πλοία αυτά δεν πρέπει να παρενοχλούνται και όχι βέβαια να γίνονται στόχοι. Ωστόσο πολλές φορές βυθίστηκαν από εχθρικές ενέργειες.

Η Ελλάδα χρησιμοποίησε αρκετά επιβατηγά πλοία ως νοσοκομειακά σε καιρό πολέμου. 
Στο Μικρασιατικό πόλεμο, το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ, το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ και άλλα πρόσφεραν βοήθεια στους τραυματίες.
Στο Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο όλα τα επιβατηγά που επιτάχθηκαν ως νοσοκομειακά έγιναν στόχος των Γερμανικών αεροπλάνων και βυθίστηκαν.
ΑΤΤΙΚΗ, ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ και άλλα, βυθίστηκαν καταπατώντας κάθε γραπτό και ηθικό κώδικά.

Παρακάτω φωτογραφία άγνωστου ελληνικού νοσοκομιαεκού, τις μέρες της απελευθέρωσης της Σμύρνης.

2007-09-15_185345.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μιας και ανέφερα τα ελληνικά νοσοκομειακά του Β' π.π. ας δουμε και ενα καρέ από ένα σπάνιο υλικό της εποχής που δείχνει τον κατάπλου ενος (άγνωστου σε εμένα) νοσοκομειακού πλοίου μας στον Πειραιά έμφορτο με τραυματίες από το μέτωπο.
Παρατηρήστε τα φορεία που περιμένουν στην αποβάθρα. Επίσης, μια μπάντα έπαιζε τον εθνικο ύμνο.

unkn hospital ship pireas.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

mastrovasili το comfort ήταν πρώην bulk carrier η γκαζαδικό; πραγματικά τέτοια μετασκευή δεν περίμενα ποτέ να δώ

----------


## hayabusa

ότι και να ήταν η μετασκευή κυριολεκτικά του άλλαξε τα φώτα. 
νομίζω πάντως πως το πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι το κινέζικο πλοίο

----------


## mastrovasilis

Στέφανε καλημέρα. Πριν γίνει hospital Ship ήταν tanker. Επισυναπτώ τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και μερικές φωτό από την μετασκευή του.

ffi1183122358.jpg

πηγή. blackfive.net

09122007.jpg

09122008.jpg

πηγή. navsource.org

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις πιο απίθανες μετασκευές σε νοσοκομειακό ήταν αυτή τριών Liberty. 
Δείτε παρακάτω το νοσοκομειακό του αμερικάνικου στρατού DOGWOOD και δεν θα βρείτε τίποτα που να σας θυμίζει τα ταπεινά liberty.

USAHS_Dogwood.jpg
Πηγή http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Geor...hington_Carver

Τρεία συνολικά liberty μετασκευάστηκαν με αυτό τον τρόπο και μετά τον πόλεμο παροπλίστηκε μέχρι που πήγαν για σκραπ.

----------


## manolis m.

To kineziko einai vaporas..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Πλωτό Νοσοκομείο (Π/Ν) είναι συνήθως επίτακτο επιβατηγό πλοίο που καλύπτει ανάγκες Υγειονομικού προκεχωρημένων στρατιωτικών μονάδων. Ιδιαίτερα για το ελληνικό πολεμικό ναυτικό πάντοτε ήταν επίτακτα πλοία. Βεβαίως μεγάλοι πολεμικοί στόλοι διατηρούν τον τύπο αυτό (ΗΠΑ, Αγγλία κά) και κατασκευάζουν εξαρχής πλοία σαν πλωτά νοσοκομεία ή μετασκευάζουν υπάρχοντα. Τα πλοία αυτά φέρουν χρώμα λευκό με ευδιάκριτους, μεγάλους ερυθρούς σταυρούς τόσο στα πλευρά όσο και στο κατάστρωμα ώστε να είναι άμεσα αντιληπτά από ξηρά, θάλασσα και αέρα και δεν φέρουν πολεμικό εξοπλισμό. Τα πλοία αυτά καλύπτονται (διέπονται) και υποστηρίζονται από Διεθνείς συμβάσεις πολέμου, όπως η Συνθήκη της Γενεύης χαρακτηριζόμενα ως "απυρόβλητα", καθιστάμενα σεβαστά και από τους εμπολέμους. Η επίθεση εναντίον ενός πλωτού νοσοκομείου θεωρείται έγκλημα πολέμου. Το τελευταίο Πλωτό Νοσοκομείο, επίτακτο πλοίο, που εντάχθηκε για πολύ λίγες μέρες στον ελληνικό στόλο ήταν το Ε/Γ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ της γραμμής Πειραιά - Χίος - Πειραιά, που μετασκευάστηκε και εξοπλίστηκε εντός 7 ωρών και 45 λεπτών στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά από κινητά συνεργεία του Τζάνειου Νοσοκομείου, του Θεραπευτηρίου Ευαγγελισμός και του Ερυθρού Σταυρού κατά την εισβολή των Τούρκων στη Κύπρο τον Αύγουστο του 1974.

Το ¶νδρος ήταν επίτακτο πλωτό νοσοκομείο, 185 κλινών και χωρητικότητας 2068/1272 τόνων. Βυθίστηκε στο Λουτράκι στις 24 Απριλίου 1941 από αεροπορική επιδρομή, παρΆ όλο που έφερε τα διακριτικά των Νοσοκομειακών πλοίων.

Το Αττική ήταν Ελληνικό επίτακτο Πλωτό νοσοκομείο, 362 κλινών. Βυθίστηκε από Γερμανική αεροπορική επιδρομή τη νύκτα μεταξύ της 11ης και 12ης Απριλίου του 1941 παρά τον Καφηρέα αν και έπλεε κατάφωτο με εμφανή τα σήματα του Ερυθρού Σταυρού. Το Αττική είχε αποπλεύσει από την Καβάλα και την Θάσο και μετέφερε στον Πειραιά 11 ασθενείς στρατιώτες, 28 αδελφές νοσοκόμους, 17 στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς με πλήρωμα (αξιωματικοί, υπαξιωματικοί και ναύτες) 110 άνδρες. Συνολικά πνίγηκαν 22 άτομα και σκοτώθηκαν 28, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο κυβερνήτης του πλοίου Πλοίαρχος Δημήτριος Μελετόπουλος. Στη διάσωση των ασθενών τόσο το πλήρωμα όσο και οι γιατροί και οι νοσοκόμες επέδειξαν αξιοθαύμαστη αυταπάρνηση και ψυχραιμία.

πηγή. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πλωτό_νοσοκομείο

----------


## Stylianos

Μιας και μιλάμε για πλοία-νοσοκομεία θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ένα τέτοιο πλοίο εδώ στην Ελλάδα.Πρόκειται για το υδροπτέρυγο Υ/Γ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΖΩΗΣ & ΕΛΠΙΔΑΣ.Το είχα δει στην Ρόδο δεμένο και μου ειπανε οτι μεταφερει ασθενέις απο και προς τα γυρω νησιά.Σημαντικό ρόλο για την δουλειά που επιλέχτηκε το υδροπτέρυγο αυτο θεωρώ πως παιζει και η ταχύτητα του...επισυνάπτω μερικές φωτο του πλοίου αυτου... :Wink:

----------


## john1980

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟ[IMG]file:///C:/TEMP/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/TEMP/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]

----------

